# Greece for a year



## landed (Jun 18, 2012)

Myself partner and daughter of 2 are looking to escape for an extended time. 
We are fortunate to have some savings that could cover 3-6 months depending.
We are looking to understand what it's currently like in Greece to live.
To my mind the cost now of living in Greece is the same as say France or Spain due to the levelling of the euro.
Perhaps renting a 3 bed house might be cheaper? 
But generally how is it in any way you see.
Of course the economy is in a right state but we may be supplementing savings by remote working.
If you know a good spot that is typical Greece friendly and isn't overcrowded like here then pls reply
Thanks


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Greece is a good choice.

However, have in mind that the cost of living depends on the place u live. Athens is extremely expensive, smaller cities are more convenient. Apart from the cost of living, safe wise is better to live in a smaller cities, or even villages. There are places that people don't even lock their houses.
This cannot be seen in Athens, or Thesaloniki!!!

U gonna be living from ur savings, so actually there is no need to be located in the capital.

I would also consider living on any island of Greece. Ur child would enjoy it there, and u would be able to feel the real spirit of Greece ...


----------

